# صك / صكوك



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدى الكرام.
هل يعرف أحدكم ما إذا كانت كلمة (صك) بمعنى (وثيقة) مستخدمة في القوانين المصرية أم لا؟
مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## lenafetouh

تقريبا مستخدمة


----------

